# Betta Name Thread



## moniibettalover (May 4, 2011)

Hii , i thought it would be a good idea to make a betta name thread for anyone who recenly got a betta (or any other fish) and is trying to name it. It took me nearly two weeks to think of a name for my current betta :wink:
So i'll start :

*Name*: Fortis 
*Meaning/where did it come from*: It means ''brave'' in Latin
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* I decided to name my betta brave because one day when I was out , I forgot to close the door of the room where the tank is , and the tank was (isn't anymore) on the floor.So my dog decided to instead of drinking from his water bowl , to drink from Fortis' tank :roll: .When I came home I found the heater on one side of the room , filter on the other and half of the water gone :shock2: . But surprisingly Fortis was perfectly fine ^^


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

*Name*: Fillet
*Meaning/where did it come from*: Means food, hmmm fish fillet.. Yummy~
*Story behind the name (if there is one)*: None really, I thought was hilarious to name him like that, specially because my dad together with my brother made a bet over my fish saying I would kill it before 30 days. 

I got it for like 3 months now har har har, in your face family! >:E


----------



## moniibettalover (May 4, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> *Name*: Fillet
> *Meaning/where did it come from*: Means food, hmmm fish fillet.. Yummy~
> *Story behind the name (if there is one)*: None really, I thought was hilarious to name him like that, specially because my dad together with my brother made a bet over my fish saying I would kill it before 30 days.
> 
> I got it for like 3 months now har har har, in your face family! >:E


Haha good name . Had a friend who called one of her fish 'shark-bait' :lol:


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

This was entirely unintentional, but all my bettas except one ended up being named after a food... >.> 

*Name*: Noonie
*Meaning/where did it come from*: Means 'cat' in a little boys mind
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* Noonie came from a little boy I knew once when I was younger. For some reason, unknown to me, he called all cats "Noonie." I wish I knew why he chose that name, but it always stuck in my head. When I got Noonie about 3 years ago, it was the first word that popped in my head and it just sort of stuck. 

*Name*: Duck
*Meaning/where did it come from*: The animal, or a yummy meal :3
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* The instant I saw Duck on AB I took one look at his little peach lips and thought, "he has duck lips!" so I knew he had to be named Duck... and once I named him, I knew I had to have him. 

*Name*: Salsa
*Meaning/where did it come from*: yummy, spicey salsa and tortilla chips! 
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* Salsa took me forever to name, I don't know why it was so difficult. Finally one day as I watched him swimming around salsa just popped into my head. Perhaps it was his salsa like coloring that inspired his name. 

*Name*: Blueberry
*Meaning/where did it come from*: ...well, he's blue like a blueberry XD
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* My boyfriend actually named him. We were at Petco when we both discovered him and were immediately attracted to him... I wasn't even looking for a new betta, I was just curious. Out of the many, many bettas they had, Blueberry just stuck out. But I resisted the urge. I said to myself, no more bettas. Then the next day, my boyfriend surprised me with him and said, you have to name him Blueberry, and so I did. ^^


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Animals with food names are the best ones !

I also had a dog named Sausage. xD


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Name: Blaze
Meaning/where did it come from: Him being red
Story behind the name: Well...he's a mix of red and orange. So I wanted to name him something that had to do with fire. And I didn't want to name him "Fire"  And Blaze just kind of stuck 

Name: Prince
Meaning/where did it come from: Lil' sis
Story behind the name: Well my little sis is like obsessed with princess' (as most girls her age are) and she wanted to get one. So we got one from Wal*Mart and she wanted to name him "Princess". I then told her that it would be humiliating for a proud "manly" betta to be named "princess"! :-D Thus,Prince

Name: Aquarius
Meaning/where did it come from: Jus' like the name :-D
Story behind the name: Well I have been wanting a girl and when I went to PetSmart to get 2 more bettas,I saw her and her bright blue fins just made me thing of something to do with the word "aqua" But it had to be a girls name soo Aquarius!! :-D

Name: Sunrise
Meaning/where did it come from: Well it's the time of day when the sun rises...
Story behind the name: Well I couldn't come up with a name and Sweeda88 gave me this suggestion and I liked it! Thx Sweeda!! :-D Ha


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Namerince William
Where it came from: The prince of England
Story: I had thought of the name for a red betta but mine is pink so i thought "oh well" and that is his name!(i plan to get a "Princess Kate" and try to breed them if i can.)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

*Name:* Sven for Glorry
*Meaning/where did it come from:* show "how I met your mother"
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* architect company called Sven, they present a a dinosaur shaped building to nph's character's company, and hand him a button and tell him "PRESS IT! PRESS IT FOR GLORRRRRRRY!" and flames shoot out of its mouth. was watching the episode with the bf while trying to think of a name

*Name:* Robin Sparkles
*Meaning/where did it come from:* also himym
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* character robin's teenage popstar name

*Name:* Tink
*Meaning/where did it come from:* sound of little betta face smacking into a plastic cup
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* I was changing some of her water using a plastic cup to scoop it out, and apparently she thought it might be edible and tried to bite it

*Name:* Jazz Hands
*Meaning/where did it come from:* JAZZ HANDS!
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* he has super long pectorals that wiggle all jazz hand like. bf never remembers pectoral fins and just calls them jazz hands in general, lol

I also have 1 unnamed boy currently, but I like waiting about a week to name


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

*Name:* Sashimi
*Meaning/where did it come from:* Sashimi is a type of fish (red).
*Story behind the name (if there is one):* I named my RED fish Sashimi because I thought it fit his looks and it is a pretty cool name. 

I also have a Betta that I need a name for, please help!:


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

*Name:* Ganymede
*Meaning/where did it come from: *Ganymede is one of Jupiter's moons
*Story behind the name: *Ganymede was my first betta. I set up his tank and I wanted to do an outer space theme for the decor, and I decided to pick a name that also fit the theme. I got him and started thinking about different space-related names, and Ganymede was the one that I thought suited him most. I still think it's an awesome fish name!

*Name: *Calliope
* Meaning/where did it come from: *22 Kalliope is an asteroid, but I opted for the alternate spelling, Calliope.
* Story behind the name:* I was distraught after Ganymede's untimely death and thought I'd never get another fish. But after just a few days of seeing his empty tank I couldn't stand it anymore and went out to get another. I saw this cute, spunky little girl among a shelf of horribly sick and diseased bettas. In honor of Ganymede, I wanted to continue the space-theme. I considered Io and Europa (more Jupiter moons) but they didn't seem to fit so I branched out to just general space-themed names. I thought about Cassiopeia and Andromeda, but settled on Calliope as it seemed to suit her.

*Name: *Arcturus
* Meaning/where did it come from: *Arcturus is the name of a star in the constellation Bootes.
* Story behind the name:* By this point I just had to continue with my theme. I thought about Callisto, but decided Arcturus had a very unique, bold sound.

*Name: *Gemini
* Meaning/where did it come from: *Gemini is the "twins" constellation. I don't believe in astrology, but it's also my star sign.
* Story behind the name:* I knew my next fish would be a dt (preferably hmdt). I ended up picking the name before I got my fish...Gemini are the twins, so I thought it was very fitting for a doubletail. I searched for months for my fish, trying to find one that looked to me like a Gemini and finally found him last weekend.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*Name*: Scuzi
*Meaning/where did it come from*: It's a play on SCSI or Small Computer System Interface
*Story behind the name (if there is one): *No real story, I'm a computer programmer, and your basic computer geek. I wanted an interesting name for my boy and some how I decided Scuzi sounded interesting. He's lucky I didn't call him GUI (gooey) or WYSIWYG(wizzywig).

Edit: included a link if anyone is interested http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCSI


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I call my female Ms Fishy Fishy... only because I havent actually named her yet.

I just bought two more bettas, one female and one male....(I rescued them from walmart on the 19th) Both have a bit of ick. But I've started them on treatment. 

I cant get over how TINY they are. My first female his HUGE compared to them.
...but yeah, they all need names.

I'm thinking about looking into hubby's Sci-Fi shows to see if theres any names I like.


----------



## moniibettalover (May 4, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> *Name:* Sashimi
> *Meaning/where did it come from:* Sashimi is a type of fish (red).
> *Story behind the name (if there is one):* I named my RED fish Sashimi because I thought it fit his looks and it is a pretty cool name.
> 
> I also have a Betta that I need a name for, please help!:


Sorry i am rubbish at thinking up names so im afraid i cant help u . But he's lush fairplay


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@sashimibetta

Name him panda! It seems to fit


----------



## moniibettalover (May 4, 2011)

Any ideas for a name for an albino cory?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Name: Josh
Meaning: no idea
Reason: My human friend Josh took a test and it said he was 55% insane. The same day my betta went crazy on a tetra and took out his eye! (the tetra is okay) so that is how Josh the betta fish got his name. He is the fish in my avatar.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Name: Chalupa
Meaning/where did it come from: My favorite item on the menu at Taco Bell 
Story behind the name (if there is one): I was brainstorming names with a friend on our way home from buying my fishy, and we passed a Taco Bell. I can't drive by one without craving a chalupa, but as it would turn out I already had a lil Chalupa with me


----------



## seljic (May 20, 2011)

Name: Cash
Meaning: Well I named him for Cassius Clay (the given name of famous boxer Mohammed Ali)
Reason: He is an exceptionally aggressive fish. He displays (and attempts to attack) anything that gets within striking distance of his tank

Name: Vito
Meaning: After Vito Corleone from The Godfather
Reason: Well, they say he slept with the fishes =)


----------



## BairSaysHi (May 23, 2011)

*Name*: Ramkhamhaeng (Rammy)
*Meaning/where did it come from*: Ramkhamhaeng was an ancient Siamese king, and the betta is also called the Siamese Fighting Fish.
*Story behind the name (if there is one): *http://forums.civfanatics.com/showthread.php?t=406570


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

*Name*: Smog(the Dragon)
*Meaning/where did it come from*: The dragon from the Hobbit which is one of my favorite books!
*Story behind the name (if there is one): *Well my girlfriend bought him for me for my birthday and she named him dragon. He has what looks like scales on his upper fin(i don't know the scientific name). I liked Smog but it fits him well and he's doing happy in his 5 gallon!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*Name:* Zounds! (Exclamation mark included)
*Meaning/Where it came from:* I randomly exclaimed "Zounds!" which is an old timey exclamatory word. 
*Story:* See above, and it stuck 

*Zounds!*


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

This is what I'm going to name my half moon when I get it: Avalon.

Meaning: Island Paradise. 

It's a girls name I literaly just realized as I was looking up the meaning D: Oh well, sounds kinda guyish ;-)


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Name: Corazon
Meaning: "Heart" in Spanish.
Story: He needs a strong sounding name since his fins are so messed up. I call him Cory for a NN


----------

